# Suse 10.0 - "Installationsquelle wechseln" bringt nichts



## henning-malaysia (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

kleines Problem unter Suse 10.0: Ich möcht ein paar RPMs installieren, die nicht im Suse-Standardumfang enthalten sind (neueste Version von PostgreSQL). 

Hab mir die Dinger runtergeladen und in nem lokaln Verzeichnis gespeichert. Dann im Yast "Installationsquelle wechseln" - "hinzufügen" das lokale Verzeichnis als Installquelle angelegt.

Und gehofft, dass bei der Suche unter "Software installieren" die Dinger jetzt auftauchen. Aber Pfeifendreck, leider nicht. Jemand ne Ahnung wo das Problem liegen könnte? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das meiner Erinnerung nach schonmal genau so gemacht hatte.

Installation per rpm -i geht nicht wegen Abhängigkeiten. Ist so nen Haufen Bibliotheken, die da angemeckert werden, das ich da keine Chance seh.

Also, danke für Eure Hilfe!

Henning


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2006)

Wenn die noetigen Libraries schon drauf sind kannst Du mit --nodeps (oder --no-deps bin da grad nicht ganz sicher) die Abhaengigkeitspruefung umgehen. Du solltest aber wirklich sicher sein, dass die benoetigten Libraries auch wirklich da sind. Es muss nicht exakt die gewuenschte Version sein, aber eben eine kompatible. Wenn z.B. GTK2 gewuenscht wird dann wird Dir GTK1 nicht helfen und umgekehrt.


----------



## filmjuergen (6. August 2006)

Ich meine es geht eifacher:
download des rpm in public_html, dort anklicken, yast öffnet sich, mit root installieren.
Hatte immer Schwierigkeiten mit Installation von anderen Ordnern heraus. Die yast Installationsquelle wechsel ich nur, wenn ich mit yast direkt downloade: z.B. packman. Das ist vorteilhaft, weil yast dann alle Abhängigkeiten auflöst.
Jürgen


----------

